
One man in a tiny Irish town could derail Apple’s plans for Europe - nermal
https://news.vice.com/story/one-man-in-a-tiny-irish-town-could-derail-apples-plans-for-europe
======
FormFollowsFunc
Interest in the environment is very much in the minority in Ireland. He's
going to be facing an uphill battle. All the major environmental groups left
Ireland around 2000 because of lack of interest. People here just ape the US
and drive around in massive diesel powered SUVs and don't see anything wrong
with it. All they're interested in is making as much money as they can from
the US multi-nationals.

Is it really a good idea to cut down a forest so Apple can have some privacy?
There must be plenty brownfield sites they could build on. There's not much
trees left in Ireland - it has the 2nd smallest forest area in Europe - just
10%.

